# Joint project



## Hutzpah (Jan 15, 2019)

Firstly I hope it is alright to ask this question here. This is my first post.

I am writing to ask for some advice.
I am in the process of finishing of a group of musical works that I hope to
offer to an acquaintance who has a small musical group. The works will be in two languages
my native language and a second language. Thus I need some help from a friend who speaks both languages better than I do.
I want it to be a joint project and share any profits.

My question is:

What percentage of any profits should I be asking for from sales? 

1. My part is the Score: Melody with Lyrics / Double Bass part / Oud / Clarinet (Violin, Duduk)

2. His Part: Rhythm composition of percussion

3. Her Part: Translation.

4. Performance contribution only for
Clarinet, Violinist, Duduk– 1 person plays all 3
Darbuka player 
Double Bass
Vocalist

I need to have some idea before I say anything to anyone.

What do you think?

Thanks 

Hutzpah


----------

